# Corsair AX 750 Spannung



## NAui11 (10. November 2011)

Hi, ich habe vor kurzem bemerkt das die Spannung der 12 Volt Leitung   unter Last auf bis zu 11,5V abfällt, ohne Last bleibt sie ganz genau bei   12.000V.
Ich habe ein Sli Verbund mit zwei GTX 570, insgesamt verbraucht der Rechner unter voll Last ca 600 Watt.
Heute Morgen habe ich mehrfach 3D Mark11 durchlaufen lassen und dabei  ging der Rechner aus und wieder an, meine vermutung liegt beim Netzteil,  vieleicht kann mir ja einer Helfen.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. November 2011)

Nicht zwingend - gibt es Bluescreen auswertungen etc.?


----------

